

Ask YC: Thoughts on my new video blog? - kristinwhite

I just started up my new venture, talktech.tv, and was hoping to get some feedback.  I've been interviewing founders and execs at silicon valley startups, and posting the videos to my site.  What do you think of the interviews so far?  Any suggestions for future posts?
======
aitoehigie
The site is ok, although the number of video interviews on the site are not
much, but i dont see the sense in displaying all of them as full windows. Make
the most recent interview a full window, then older interviews to be in the
form of an expandable menu tree, for people who do not have fast Internet
access. i.e. to reduce loading time. just my 2 cents

------
aaroneous
I like the idea, but the concept seems a little "stuffy" - You may want to
check out: PodTech's Lunchmeet show
(<http://www.podtech.net/home/category/lunchmeet/>). Many of the interviews
were a little more informal, and as a result easier to watch for the viewer.

